# Dickwall Constipation (fake chinese Dingwall)



## donaldanthony (Aug 28, 2021)

https://imgur.com/a/GnvSkQL
....That bridge spacing


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 28, 2021)

Ngl i've been waiting on these to start coming up, I want a dingwall copy. I just want that damn multiscale. i'll throw my own pickups and preamp in it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 28, 2021)

*djonk djonk deedly, off-pitch Seinfeld riff*


----------



## Crungy (Aug 28, 2021)

It doesn't look half bad until you see the bridge, that's rough lol

I wonder how shitty it really is? If the wood is decent and the frets aren't total shit it may be decent.


----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 28, 2021)

hahaha that's just horrible


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 28, 2021)

donaldanthony said:


> https://imgur.com/a/GnvSkQL
> ....That bridge spacing


10/10 on the thread title.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Nov 27, 2021)

Alvin Molly endorsed ?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Ngl i've been waiting on these to start coming up, I want a dingwall copy. I just want that damn multiscale. i'll throw my own pickups and preamp in it.


You could get. Red Sub. Those are 34-37”. Lots of dudes say their a solid choice, and are dirt cheap.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Nov 30, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> You could get. Red Sub. Those are 34-37”. Lots of dudes say their a solid choice, and are dirt cheap.


I believe the Harley Benton multiscale model is a 37" inch as well ? I know there is an ESP in a dark wood finish that's a 5 string in 37" , and Spector Dimensions are 37" in both 4 and 5 strings , but I'd avoid the 5 . 

Other than those , I'd say that's a majority of them from my understanding unless you go custom bass configurations but even then Kiesel and Balaguer limit the scale length to 35"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2021)

Brayden Buckingham said:


> I believe the Harley Benton multiscale model is a 37" inch as well ? I know there is an ESP in a dark wood finish that's a 5 string in 37" , and Spector Dimensions are 37" in both 4 and 5 strings , but I'd avoid the 5 .
> 
> Other than those , I'd say that's a majority of them from my understanding unless you go custom bass configurations but even then Kiesel and Balaguer limit the scale length to 35"



Kiesel has the Vanquish that goes to 36" on the low side.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 30, 2021)

Im about to just freakin build a 37 inch 3 string bass, tune it G1 D2 G2. Stupid idea or rad?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Im about to just freakin build a 37 inch 3 string bass, tune it G1 D2 G2. Stupid idea or rad?



Do the Paul Gilbert three octave thing: G1, G2, G3 or even more wild, 0/1/2.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Im about to just freakin build a 37 inch 3 string bass, tune it G1 D2 G2. Stupid idea or rad?


Y not moar scale length?

Maybe 37.25" just to be a little bit extra.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 1, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Y not moar scale length?


My widdle hands man, think about my widdle hands.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> My widdle hands man, think about my widdle hands.


37.125"?


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 1, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> My widdle hands man, think about my widdle hands.


Trying to play the low B on my 37" 6 string is like those commercials of people trying to make a burger look bigger by holding it funny


----------



## lurè (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm just here for the thread title. Pls make it happen.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 3, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Im about to just freakin build a 37 inch 3 string bass, tune it G1 D2 G2. Stupid idea or rad?


yes


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 21, 2021)

It makes me sad when people fall for Chinese fakes.

I once made a perhaps insensitive, undiplomatic and unnecessary move of pointing out to this guy on some kind of Ibanez or general guitar group on Facebook that his JEM7V was an obvious Chinese fake. Needless to say, no poor schlub who's parted eff knows how much of their hard-earned cash wants to hear that they've been had, so he sends me a rather upset PM being like "um, excuse me, I bought it from [some guitar store]" or some rather unconvincing rebuttal.

I can't remember how I responded (probably placated him somehow because I'm nice) but buying something from a guitar store means nothing about authenticity - I once lived near this small independent guitar store in Leeds where I had a good rapport with the staff. One day I see this obvious fake burgundy JEM, so the next time I'm in to buy strings I point it out to one of the guys there and he picks it up, has a fiddle-around with the knobs, pushes down on the trem etc being all pensive and "hmm..." but just seemed quite nonchalant, and it was still there for some time after. I mean, they were only asking £200 or something but clearly it was a "never give a sucker an even break" thing as a struggling indie store. The place that sold the aforementioned guy his fake JEM just have been of the same mindset. It's wrong to me, but what can you do, eh.


----------

